# Tiger Meat



## swerve

Does anyone have a good recipe for tiger meat, I've been looking for one for awhile but can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## curty

The way I make it is LEAN ground beef raw,add salt pepper and onions(or any other seasonings to taste) and put it on a cracker...taste great with a cold one !


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

What's scary is how good it is. I'm a sushi fanatic but raw beef is a tough one to eat alot.


----------



## curty

Isnt sushi raw fish...whats it taste like?Ill stick to tiger meat thanks :lol: :beer:


----------



## fishunt

a real TIGER Meat?  ... are u allow to hunt for tigers? I though endangerous?


----------



## swerve

There isn't any kind of "cure" you use? Or is the salt enough? I knew it was raw hamburger, but I thought there was more to it. All I know is, once you start eating that stuff you can't stop.


----------



## curty

There is no cure to use,you just have to eat it fresh and when it is a day or so old make burgers out of the leftovers..


----------



## Nutcup22

Here is my recipe. It is broken down at the bottom for a one pound recipe. What is not eaten makes a great meatloaf, but you must not eat the raw meat after 3 days after making. One day for curing and 2 days of eating raw. Then cook the rest. I would not trust it, but it will still be good if cooked at that point.

TIGER MEAT 
------------------------------------------------------------------
5 lb. ground beef (100% lean) (1 lb. Beef)
5 raw eggs (1 raw egg)
2 tsp. cayenne pepper (.4 tsp cayenne pepper) 
6 dashes Tabasco sauce (1.2 dashes Tabasco sauce) 
2 medium or 1 large onion, (.4 medium or .2 large onion)
diced 
3 sticks celery, diced (.6 sticks of celery)
4 Tbsp. black pepper (.8 Tbsp black pepper)
3 1/2 Tbsp. salt (.7 Tbsp. of salt)
1/2 tsp. garlic powder (.1 tsp. Garlic powder)
(optional) 
Put all ingredients in a large bowl and mix by hand. 
Cover and let set for 20 hours. Spread on crack- 
ers.

1 lb. Beef (Extra Lean)
1 raw egg
.4 tsp cayenne pepper
1.2 dashes Tabasco sauce
.4 medium or .2 large onion
.6 sticks of celery
.8 Tbsp black pepper
.7 Tbsp. of salt
.1 tsp. Garlic powder

Let sit in refridgerator for aprox. 20 hours before eating for curing. :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter

If you're not grindng the meat by yourself, you are taking a big risk. You have no idea how many people handled the raw hamburger in the supermarket.....if you've every experienced a case of food poisoning, you'll know what I'm talking about.

One of our hunting buddies has a shirt that jokingly says "Ecoli", ^%$# Happens.......belive me it does.


----------



## Fossilman

Nasty!!!!!!!!!!!! Great way to get worms.............. :roll:


----------



## bwnelson

Tiger meat is something that should be left to the professionals. If you have a tiger meat jones, just call the Butcher Block in Mandan and have them overnight you a batch. I've done it for holiday parties - no problems.

I've never heard of anybody getting sick off of their tiger meat.


----------



## sotaman

Chris Hustad said:


> What's scary is how good it is. I'm a sushi fanatic but raw beef is a tough one to eat alot.


Chris if you ever get up to minot on a saturday I will take you for sushi


----------



## mjollnir

If you are ever in Killdeer they use to sell the dry mix (of Tony Wetches used to run the Piggly Wiggly) at Cenex (not the C-Store the hardware and tire store). Best Tiger Meat I ever had. Makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

sotaman said:


> Chris if you ever get up to minot on a saturday I will take you for sushi


Missed this one......

Since when does Minot have a sushi restaurant???


----------



## ANTELOPETOWNSHIP

Wow.....I need a recipe for Tiger Meat and didn't realize that the home state would be the first place google would go....only had Tiger Meat in good old ND and I guess that's the recipe I should use.


----------



## horndm

if you still need recipe for tiger meat . email me [email protected]


----------



## tigerdog

I don't have a recipe and I'm hesitant to even venture a guess right now; I do a lot of tasting as I'm making it. I grind lean beef steak or roast, green peppers, and onions. I mix in salt and black pepper. It should taste excessively salty during preparation; the salt is important for curing and it won't taste as salty after a day. Keep refrigerated. Let cure for a day. If I don't finish it after 4-5 days, I'll fry it up. (I've thrown a jalapeno or two in a couple of times for some extra kick.)
In my bachelor days, I'd occasionally make a meal out of tiger meat and crackers.


----------



## dc240nt

I can remember the days when bars in ND and MN would have their annual Tiger Meat day. Usually a Saturday and it always turned into an all day party. Went to many of them back in the day.


----------



## BirdJ

Lean ground beef. Amount to your liking!!! Mix with chopped onion and green peppers to your liking, Lawry's salt and (Cavender's Greek Seasoning!!!!!) Mix well and set in the fridg over night!! Tastes so good it makes you just want to spank your MaMa. P.S. That Cavender's seasoning is great for everything!!! Fish, fowl, salads, potatos, beef, chicken! Everything! Awsome in Bloody Mary's! :beer: ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwagner33

Tiger Meat
1 lb lean hamburger
1 T. tenderquick
1 T. garlic powder
1 T. pepper
1 bunch of green onion chopped
1 jalapeno seeded and chopped
couple splashes bud light not too much though just enough to make it spreadable
let sit in fridge 5 hours before eating


----------

